# صور جملية جدااا للسبع رؤســاء الملائــكة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2010)

*صور جملية جدااا للسبع رؤســاء الملائــكة*










​</B></I>


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

جميله جدا يا روكا 
شكرا على الصوره
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## terymaria (8 مايو 2010)

جميله جدا


----------



## youhnna (8 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااااااااا روكا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مايو 2010)

*صوره حلوه جدا


شكرا ليكي روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا يا روكا
> شكرا على الصوره
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

terymaria قال:


> جميله جدا


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتيني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااااا روكا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*ميرسي يوحنا*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *صوره حلوه جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي روكا​*


*ميرسي مايكل*
*نورت*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

انا اول مره اشوف الصوره دي 
جميله جدا 
اشكرك روكا


----------



## Nemo (30 مايو 2010)

اللـــــــــــــه يا روكا حلوة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## dodo jojo (6 يونيو 2010)

رائعه جدا جدا جدا شكرا يا باشا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> انا اول مره اشوف الصوره دي
> جميله جدا
> اشكرك روكا


*ميرسي نيتا*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> اللـــــــــــــه يا روكا حلوة اوى ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي نيمو*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> رائعه جدا جدا جدا شكرا يا باشا


*ميرسي دودو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

_اللــه روووووووعة بجد ياروكا  ربنا يباركك يا جميل​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _اللــه روووووووعة بجد ياروكا  ربنا يباركك يا جميل​_


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتيني*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

صوره جميله قوي روكا 
بجد رووووووووعه
ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 يوليو 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووووو خالص

مرسي ليكى
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> صوره جميله قوي روكا
> بجد رووووووووعه
> ربنا يباركك اختي


*ميرسي نيتا*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووو خالص
> 
> مرسي ليكى
> يسوع يباركك​


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## hanysabry (8 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على الصوره الحلوه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

hanysabry قال:


> الف شكر على الصوره الحلوه


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح*
* انا بالظبط زى الكتير من الأعضاء أول مرة أشوفها وأن كنت أتمنى أن يتم كتابة أسم كل رئيس من الروءساء فوقه*
* عامة شكراً كتير كتير*​


----------



## holy day (23 يوليو 2010)

*برافو جدا ياروكا اول مرة في حياتي اشوف الصورة دي برافووووووووووووووو*
​


----------



## ايمن خليل 2 (24 يوليو 2010)

جميلة خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا روكا على الصورة
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

*سبع رؤساء ملايكة وقوف يسبحون امام ضابط الكل يطلبون منه عن الخليقة*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> * انا بالظبط زى الكتير من الأعضاء أول مرة أشوفها وأن كنت أتمنى أن يتم كتابة أسم كل رئيس من الروءساء فوقه*
> * عامة شكراً كتير كتير*​


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

holy day قال:


> *برافو جدا ياروكا اول مرة في حياتي اشوف الصورة دي برافووووووووووووووو*
> ​


*ميرسي هولي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

ايمن خليل 2 قال:


> جميلة خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

sony2010 قال:


> *سبع رؤساء ملايكة وقوف يسبحون امام ضابط الكل يطلبون منه عن الخليقة*​


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *شكرا روكا على الصورة
> سلام المسيح ​*


*ميرسي روز*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه

جميله جدا جدا جدا

مشكوره​


----------



## ارووجة (27 أغسطس 2010)

حلووووة
الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة جدا يا روكا

واول مرة اشوفها

شكرا ا قمر للصور الحلوة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> جميله جدا جدا جدا
> 
> مشكوره​


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووووة
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسي ارووجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جدا يا روكا
> 
> واول مرة اشوفها
> 
> شكرا ا قمر للصور الحلوة​


*ميرسي تاسوني*
*نورتي*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

صورة  جميلة جدااااااا

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> صورة  جميلة جدااااااا
> 
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسي ليكي مامتي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------

